# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه گرمسار خوابگاه داره ؟

## awmirmowhammad

ضمن سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز آیا دانشگاه گرمسار خوابگاه داره ؟ من که هر چی گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم میخواستم ببینم کسی خبر داره از این موضوع یا خیر ؟ با تشکر

----------

